# Purple Corrado's - post them up



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign*

All kinds of Purple, let's see what ya got. Pic by AhmetTheJ3Rk, that Jerk


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*

even though it's burgundy, everyone calls it purple...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (ThaCorradoKid)*









Nice...but not real


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*

This mascot belongs here







Purple Rain


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (twinrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinrado* »_This mascot belongs here







Purple Rain

LOL, thanks alot, you just ruined everything


----------



## raddorabbit (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

what is today for a day ? pics posting color threads ?


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Beginning to look like a rainbow in here.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_Beginning to look like a rainbow in here.









No, NOT in here, but out there. Get it right


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Yea, why not whore it again


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I haz no new pics... Corrado is dirty right now... Plus it's stock and Burgundy Pearl... just picture that in your head.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*


























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dasbeast3.0)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M4RTiN C-TDI)*

Owner of the one with the TT dash, Vette rims in here?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_Owner of the one with the TT dash, Vette rims in here?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










That's the one








My "ToyRado"


----------



## dscorrado (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


----------



## 4NFANA_C (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dscorrado)*

Here are two good shots of my 94'


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Purple and such Corrado's (4NFANA_C)*

^ Wow, thats a beauty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is my . . . Holy Corrado !


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*

ice grey violet rare and sexy










_Modified by Golfatron3 at 5:07 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (Golfatron3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfatron3* »_ice grey violet rare and sexy









Damn, is that a 95 only color


----------



## Porrado (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*

'94 and '95 colour in canada


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (twinrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinrado* »_This mascot belongs here







Purple Rain








haha


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Took these today, damn I need to go lower...


















_Modified by Rento_VW at 12:02 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*

Wow, that car is in perfect shape


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (Golfatron3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfatron3* »_ice grey violet rare and sexy









_Modified by Golfatron3 at 5:07 PM 4-1-2009_

did you get that one from AA last year? if so, you got a saweeeeeeet car!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (boner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boner* »_
did you get that one from AA last year? if so, you got a saweeeeeeet car!

I sure did. I traded that car whore Gord my mk4 gti and he ended up selling it to some kid who's beating the hell out of it


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (Golfatron3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfatron3* »_ that car whore Gord 

never heard a more appropriate nickname for that guy!!!!!!


----------



## dansXR2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my '91 G60 thats resprayed (though crappy maaco job) in '95 LC3U-Mulberry. I'm about to redo it in Basecoat and Clear in the next month or so.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LC3U is Dark burgundy pearl... Scroll up like 3 posts... I've never seen my Corrado in that shade. That looks more like... Bramble(LK4Z) or Bramble (LC3Y)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*

Since we're postin' other peep's Rados... Hmm, here we go:
















































(everything on this one is nice cept that bumper....)


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*

The one with the 24v VR6 on Vette rims is the nicest one


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (Rento_VW)*

I can play too!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

heres a few of mine


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (sak)*

Wow, that's pretty nice with the color matched centers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Sexy and clean


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

















Original size (for Wallpaper perhaps):
http://www.m4rtin.nl/gallery2/...7.jpg
http://www.m4rtin.nl/gallery2/...e.jpg


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*

My old Mike McNair built 93 Dark Burgundy Pearl VR Turbo

















Have something else up my sleeve for this year...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## y2kd (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*











_Modified by y2kd at 11:00 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

oh boy.....


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

With the new BBS's!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

I like the color alot..... like a whole lot....


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Blank)*











_Modified by crisvr6 at 4:18 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## y2kd (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*

new coilover suspension and front lip


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign*


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

whats the purple in the original post and in the top of the group shot?


----------



## sherinians (Jun 9, 2009)

here is mine!!! just click on da link : (i dont know how to put pics like you guys







.
http://cid3f99af2f4ebb7cb6.sky...o.JPG


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ 









I'm havin a hard time with these fenders.. The car is super clean, but the fenders just start too high... they over power the whole car.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe thats why, the car is for sale







(zu verkaufen) 










_Modified by crisvr6 at 7:03 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

























WHAT A FREAKIN TROOPER!!! I did that once... and some got sucked in from the bottom of the intake with the stock air box... Sounded like I had a cone filter dropped in. But it ran like **** and wouldn't wanna stay running... So I had to sit there in the pouring rain for half an hour waiting... **** suuucked.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

this was in germany 3 4 days ago


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*









full pic of this


















_Modified by crisvr6 at 6:42 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

^ wow ^


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









What wheels are those? Interesting wide body
Old pic


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

i think its this one


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Yeah, not bad looking. That last one is just ridiculous, way too much lip for a FWD car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

your rado


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









_Modified by crisvr6 at 6:42 PM 7-21-2009_

nothing can touch this^ .............besides me..id touch it in all the right spots..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dasbeast3.0)*


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

Some great cars in here, esp Saks C








I'll add a few of mine, although it looks slightly different now







































cheers doooods


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

A quick pic of my friends C...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Vick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vick N* »_A quick pic of my friends C...

















more


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*











































_Modified by Vick N at 2:38 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Vick N)*

its this one with new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

That's the one bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Vick N)*

I liked the CH's better, IMO. were they 18's? also, i have been looking for a pic of one with all red tails so that helps. i like them on there.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hubbell)*

and on page 2 is it with a other old style


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hubbell)*

They were 8.5 x 17's dude running 215/35/17 tyres http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










wait.... what!?


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
Interesting wide body


Not really. It is the Reiger GTC Widebody. The only difference between this particular one and others that you have seen is that most of the vents have been glassed in.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rento_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rento_VW* »_
wait.... what!?








 what ?


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

That's... just a little weird it's scary.. Damned good photoshops, thought the one I quoted was real.... damn lol. Cool stuff haha.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rento_VW)*

Yo Rento, were you even in or from NYC Queens?


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

Ummm I used to live in NY... when I was 1-3 yrs old haha... Bust since I was 4, been out here in SoCal, why?


----------



## Knightrider_0070 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ what ?

















































These are awesome! hah hah!


----------



## CorradoT5 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Here's mine*

LC3U http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rento_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rento_VW* »_Ummm I used to live in NY... when I was 1-3 yrs old haha... Bust since I was 4, been out here in SoCal, why?

I knew a dude that went to my undergrad school SJU called Rento who had a yellow rado. Thought it was you, but guess not.


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

Ohhh haha... Man, I'm only turning 20 Nov...


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rento_VW)*

LOL, I see. Guess you ant the other dude are the only 2 RENTO rado owners


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

Probably lol.. I got my screen name from a video game on my cell phone back in 03... And some Finnish dude asked me if I was Finnish saying that word Rento means laidback in Finnish. So I stuck with it.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rento_VW)*

HaHa that's cool. Laid back Rento with the Corrado


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (NYCGTM)*


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (dworkz)*


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^ that car is insane!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Golfatron3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfatron3* »_^ that car is insane!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Vick N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vick N* »_


























how many times will he change the wheels ?

















_Modified by crisvr6 at 11:15 PM 9-11-2009_


_Modified by crisvr6 at 11:16 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

I've changed mine 8 times last year


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

A recent pic of mine. What do you think?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Vick N)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*









Cheers















Simo


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC Simo)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Purple Nurple*


----------



## SilverMan (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









Sweet. Any more info/details/pics?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

only these 3 pics in my post


















_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:47 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

haha sweet photoshop skills!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevswhitecabby* »_haha sweet photoshop skills!!!!

where ?


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (Rento_VW)*

Bump for justice!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_I've changed mine 8 times last year









his hubs are starting to chafe.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hubbell)*

LOL, my rado is so Euro, my hubs are "chafed"


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

heres a fresh one of Vicks classy number


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (sak)*

Nice and clean. here is a sexy one from the rado group photo at H2O 09


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Bone Ing (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









LOL I know that Herb


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Bone Ing (NYCGTM)*


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Bone Ing (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
LOL I'm a herb







wish i could be like mike..









fixed


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: dasbeast3.0 got Herbed*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_fixed 

Don't make me come over


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: dasbeast3.0 got Herbed (NYCGTM)*

loldog ftw. haha. at least you knew to keep away lolcats...i HATE cats. i hope they all spontaneously combust.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: dasbeast3.0 got Herbed (dasbeast3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasbeast3.0* »_ loldog ftw. haha. at least you knew to keep away lolcats...i HATE cats. i hope they all spontaneously combust.

Why would you hate cats if your a puss yourself


----------



## HyDeZaLoT (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










































































Holy God! I love this car... def making my next raddo a purple one, and would love to do some of these mods... where can i find more info on this incredible beast?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (HyDeZaLoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDeZaLoT* »_
where can i find more info on this incredible beast?

thats the old look







more here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4563134


----------



## HyDeZaLoT (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Top the other color Corrado's with a Purple Reign (crisvr6)*

i hate to say it, but i like the contrast of the old look... the new look is incredible (esp thinking of the amount of work in it), but i still dig the purple/black/beige combo... is there a writeup on all the modifications done to it? i'm esp interested in the interior and engine swaps...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*









mine @ Jake's Wedding..


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: bump (M4RTiN C-TDI)*

Damn, very nice. Was that your gift for them


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (dworkz)*



























_Modified by crisvr6 at 3:52 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (crisvr6)*

Dude, whose car is that and what color is that? Looks exactly like my color!
I also have a CF hood









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









Here she is


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (NYCGTM)*

look here man








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1730494


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (crisvr6)*

Nice, and where are all those pics of the sweet white one (link please cause we don't wanna bring down the PurpleRado thread







) with the same style bumper?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (NYCGTM)*

this one ?








http://fpstylez.com/images/362.jpg
http://fpstylez.com/vw-corrado-vr6


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (crisvr6)*

YES! That car is just too damn sexy


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (NYCGTM)*

Looks like 495, am I right??


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (cstanley19)*

Yup, right before Route 50 northbound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (NYCGTM)*

Gotcha.. looked familiar. We should get together and snap some pics together man.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (cstanley19)*

Link to pics of your car? I think we have met


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (NYCGTM)*

Check out the last page of the Fall Photo Contest, I just took a bunch today


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (cstanley19)*

Nice ride dude, and don't think I have ever seen your rado around. New to VA? New to rado's?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (NYCGTM)*

Nope, been in the area for 5+ years. Had a red VR back in 04 but sold it because it was my daily when I was living in DC. I bought this one in January and been pickin away at it. It was stock when I bought it, refurbished the RS's then put Koni coilovers on, all new lights up front, tinted the tails, turbo, dg short shift, and now I am taking it up to bmxrado for paint next weekend. The motor will be rebuilt and obd2, intercooler blah blah blah.. should be nice by next spring.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (cstanley19)*

Sound like a good plan, Dave is the right person for body and paint and some. I'm still putting up bay together, but should be running soon.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Dang that bramble is sick.... Never seen it before.. Nice


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

more here 
http://www.corrado-database.nl...=1362


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

NYCGTM, new hood for yours ?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: hoodless (crisvr6)*

LOL, I sold it to him, not buying it back


----------



## pstrand (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: hoodless (NYCGTM)*

My new project


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*



































_Modified by crisvr6 at 12:06 AM 11-21-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

What does the real pic of the last pic you posted look like?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks like the yellow one. not my pchop


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

LOL, wow, best rado p-shop ever!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the description on that pic:
Corrado Virtual Digital Fake Tuning


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:39 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Sad when the rear bumper is low and you have a 2 foot wheel gap http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And your not "like" a multimedia library, you are one!









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

























Yummmm...


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (G'D60)*

Nice! those are fresh pics I'm assuming?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

on awesome Nothelles:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BMW Techno Violet (NYCGTM)*


----------



## Nigel-v8 (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are some pics of mine...
My first corrado G60:








My second Corrado 2.0 16v:
On BBS RM








On Audi A8's








My latest Corrado Vr6:


























_Modified by Nigel-v8 at 12:30 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sell me your RFs
and page 6 pwnge


----------



## Nigel-v8 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

BBS RF have already been sold.
Next sommer I'll be driving on BBS LM 8 and 9x17


















_Modified by Nigel-v8 at 6:40 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

sad face.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nigel-v8)*

Red bolts or would that be too much on those fine azz rims?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_Red bolts or would that be too girly on those fine azz rims?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

how about white centers?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Red bolts look horrible! LOL.


----------



## Nigel-v8 (Oct 26, 2009)

No white centers, because these are Limited Editions the so called BBS LM F1 championship Edition








The bolds are going to be original black or gold, and the outter dishes are beeing polished...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks good


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

























dark burgundy


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:48 PM 1-3-2010_


_Modified by crisvr6 at 7:44 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

I think of your car whenever I see this mk2, Joe..








Wish I could find a better picture.
http://www.urofixx.com/forums/...69070
The guy has goood taste. He has some more pics, but not of the car when it was on the gold BBS wheels.


_Modified by ModernDayThorns at 9:58 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (ModernDayThorns)*

I would say that's pretty damn close, unless it's a factory VW color and looks similar due to angle and lighting.
Don't worry, chrisvr6 should post anything . . . right about . . . now . . .
As for my color, this is what it came on from the factory. Came first in the E36 M3's and I believe in the 5 series a year or two only


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*









what should i post ?


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

You should post a pic of that purple GTI posted, Chris. I can't find bigger pics anywhere.
Joe, it says in the guys thread that his car is BMW Apina purple.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (ModernDayThorns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModernDayThorns* »_Joe, it says in the guys thread that his car is BMW Apina purple.

http://images.google.com/image...ab=wi
And
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...ornia


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

Alpina and that Techno color look pretty similar.
I wish my car were purple so it could be in this thread.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ModernDayThorns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModernDayThorns* »_You should post a pic of that purple GTI posted, Chris. I can't find bigger pics anywhere.


and why i ?


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
and why i ?










cause you have nothing better to do


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (burton198)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burton198* »_
cause you have nothing better to do

















sure, eating


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_








sure, eating









Eating up the Image archive maybe


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
and why i ?










Because you're so good at it!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'll have pics of my purple rado up briefly.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*

I cant believe some of these get that badly molested.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dano17)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

HaHa, your insane! I guess you cracked into everyone's computer and just copied all Corrado (and other exciting) pictures.
You have pics of things I don't even know I have ever posted LOL


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

wrong







found it in a french forum


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

What are the setup of those Borbet As?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Das.Rado)*

4x100 16x7.5 et 35 Fronts
4x100 16x9's et 15 Rears
Rolled fenders, no rub with stretched tires in the back. 195 40 16's.
I also had all 9's on the car and it was just perfect.


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Lucky 7 b*OWN*age


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

ice grey violet
















joe, you have to repaint your car with this


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_joe, you have to repaint your car with this









That is a nice color, but it's too late for that unfortunately.
Mini Me !


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

why to late ? you can it repaint it every time


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's too cold to wash it right now, so dirty she'll sit.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*

There is a rado in there somewhere


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


----------



## Nigel-v8 (Oct 26, 2009)

Today I have fitted the new wheels on the corrado


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Nigel-v8)*

that looks way better then i would have thought......liking it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*

Does anyone have a picture of a purple rado with a gold pearl or candy topcoat?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: up (Cor32rado)*

If anyone does, Chris does


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_no
















Damn, that might be my new sig


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (SLC Simo)*

Nice lookin pic Neal. can't wait to get mine together, we'll have a purple photo shoot when it's done. Hubbell can join in too with his Bramble


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_Nice lookin pic Neal. can't wait to get mine together, we'll have a purple photo shoot when it's done. Hubbell can join in too with his Bramble

good luck w/ your car, let me know when its on the road


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Wow, the last two pics are sexy as can be. Is that the one with the shaved rear wing? Looks like it in the second pic. I think.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*










































_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:54 PM 4-22-2010_


_Modified by crisvr6 at 8:13 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


> yep






























Thanks 

Vick


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Corr-audi-o (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a copy of the pic taken of the one with BBSs (CHs maybe) from down by the rear wheel? I think it's DasBeast's car but I'm not sure - there was a pic of it earlier at H2O with a silver A4 in the shot...

I'd like to know the colour code of it please.

Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

is it not bramble Lk4z ?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome thats the one! Thanks :beer:

Is that colour known as 'brombeer' by VW?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep LK4Z 
Brombeer Metallic


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

and... I'll play on this one too. I only have a couple really small pictures of my old 1991 Corrado. But here it is.


----------



## black_jetta_01 (Jan 20, 2009)

purple = pure sex


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

because we need more purple and I haven't really whored much here you go:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Roadster625 (Jul 13, 2007)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

any more of this one, maybe somewhere i could find pics of the interior?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Beauty!!!*























































:thumbup:


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

That car is great! So perfect! Love the stance! The 45mm lip looks good with the ride height so low too.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Lurch Legs said:


> That car is great! So perfect! Love the stance! The 45mm lip looks good with the ride height so low too.


:what: :what: ...you mean 50mm


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :what: :what: ...you mean 50mm


Is the US lip 50? I have had it in my head that its half the 90mm lip all these years. Well, good time for my first use of teh facepalm. :facepalm::facepalm:

Anyway, awesome purple corrado above! I usually don't like the bottlecap like wheels but that thing looks great!! Really pulls them off well. :thumbup:


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

hoping to have it back on the road soon. There's nothing like driving a C


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

a swiss nr. plate copy :screwy::laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> a swiss nr. plate copy :screwy::laugh:


Tu ne l'aimes pas? The real thing is hard to find.

And, you aren't the only swiss on the board my friend.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

so you are from swiss ? 
its not hard to find


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

Few pics of mine. Last spring and the winter before it.


----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

PS. What rims are these?


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> so you are from swiss ?
> its not hard to find


yep, I'm a Swiss living in Canada. Don't speak any Schwyzerdütch though, only French.
If you would like to find me a license plate, I would gladly accept


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

Valtsu said:


> PS. What rims are these?


Zender Turbo Phase 1 [without the center caps]
this set is one of the super rare 16" versions...


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Das_Boost said:


> Zender Turbo Phase 1 [without the center caps]
> this set is one of the super rare 16" versions...


Wow, I am impressed ... :bow:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Nigel-v8 (Oct 26, 2009)

My purple Corrado's...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

ty chris :beer::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Back in the day, Queens NYC


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

is that purple ?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, bad light/picture. It's factory paint, and looks purple with most angles and in person. I guess it's considered more red than purple. Maybe faded, like mine was, looked more purple. 
Bordeaux (lc3y)


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

NYCGTM said:


> Yeah, bad light/picture. It's factory paint, and looks purple with most angles and in person. I guess it's considered more red than purple. Maybe faded, like mine was, looked more purple.
> Bordeaux (lc3y)


 Is Sherry the same as Bordeaux? I always mix them up...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ein said:


> Is Sherry the same as Bordeaux? I always mix them up...


 sherry red 










bordeaux


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


> sherry red
> bordeaux


 Of course it's CRISVR6 to the rescue  Mine is the second one (ColoR) I think. 
Any other color similar to this one?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Few more


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Damn VW and their purple choices.... some of them are soooo close you really can't tell unless you've see them in person. Most of them are really tricky to get pictures of that show the color as it looks in real life. 

The Sherry in person looks like a brick reddish color (CorradoMagic had a guy show up at his BBQ last year and that was the first one I've seen in person and known what color it is). 

Beasts car changes drastically depending on the picture too. 

We should get a group shot @ H2O this year with one of each of the different purples together.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

ein said:


> We should get a group shot @ H2O this year with one of each of the different purples together.


 that should happen because i'm trying to figure out what purple to repaint mine when the time comes and every pic I see of the same paint codes look different.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

ein said:


> We should get a group shot @ H2O this year with one of each of the different purples together.





FlatlanderSJ said:


> that should happen because i'm trying to figure out what purple to repaint mine when the time comes and every pic I see of the same paint codes look different.


 I'd be in for this :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

ein said:


> Beasts car changes drastically depending on the picture too.
> 
> We should get a group shot @ H2O this year with one of each of the different purples together.



LK4Z looks the best in direct sunlight. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> LK4Z looks the best in direct sunlight. :thumbup:


Too bad we can't say the same thing about yer face 

Found this old pic. Just confirming color of the pictures all the way on top of the page 
Bordeaux (lc3y)


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

NYCGTM said:


> Too bad we can't say the same thing about yer face



Or the top of your head. That sht is dangerous in the sun.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> LK4Z looks the best in direct sunlight. :thumbup:


this one ?


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Or the top of your head. That sht is dangerous in the sun.


That glare is caused because of your dilated eyes due to your "street pharmacy" medication. Not my head 

And shaved by choice  On the other hand, your not fugly by choice now are ya


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## canes03 (Oct 31, 2009)

*NICE*

Add some front or rear pictures


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

NYCGTM said:


> And shaved by choice


Who's choice, nature? Talking about fugly, you prob can't see yourself with that glare in the mirror, but you closely resemble a gremlin of sorts. Possibly the one from lord of the rings.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Good stuff opcorn: LULZ


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Who's choice, nature? Talking about fugly, you prob can't see yourself with that glare in the mirror, but you closely resemble a gremlin of sorts. Possibly the one from lord of the rings.


Haha pretty funny, what did you swallow some clown sperm today? With a funny looking face like yours I hope you come up with better posts/comebacks next time and not use what we both just wrote down. Geez! And maybe not days after this time please?
K thanks dasbeastface. Go fantasize about my bald shiny glarey round sexy handsome head. Again.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

weak, better luck next time


----------



## 350Zimo (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 350Zimo (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 350Zimo (Mar 9, 2011)

350Zimo said:


>


----------



## 350Zimo (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## 350Zimo (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is mine, althought it looks black from far.


----------



## OllieL (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ice Violet Grey*






































Rare color and now 100% for sale - ship to America Anyone???

Ollie


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Svurre (Sep 10, 2010)

My icegrey violet pearl effect.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Svurre said:


> My icegrey violet pearl effect.


^^   

Absolutely love that colour, car looks PERFECT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> ....


^^ :thumbup:

and found a few more


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks you guys  Always feel a bit self conscious posting my own car in threads like these.

liking this shot,sums up a lot of memories:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

stunning


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Boneing Status*


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

Not mine...
it's my friend's, he's on here infrequently as Triton2








Taken by him after the corrado club of canada meet a number of years back. 
Unfortunately, that backdrop of rolling hills and old fence has been leveled and is now subdivisions. 
And that rado is of no more as well...

those were better times....


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW!
Seriously Sweet Stuff:thumbup:


----------



## RedFighter (Dec 11, 2010)

My Dark Burgundy Corrado


----------



## ZackeryNM (Jun 3, 2011)

camera quit on the phone. mine is black on the title but you can definitely tell there is some purple in there its in desperate need of a lot of things and a paint job is not quite close enough to the top to be looked at right now


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

I want to see grey car at background.  saxo? :what:


----------



## H4R1S (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Looks awesome :thumbup:
Those wheels are from another planet  :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Looks awesome :thumbup:
> Those wheels are from another planet  :thumbup:


no, they are from uk :laugh:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

...made by Zender, minus the centercaps.


----------



## kicaj (Sep 8, 2004)

My first Rrado A.D. 2004  

purple?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> very british


^^That's green btw, not purrple


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

where ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> where ?


:wave:

Here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5555083-Image-wheels-Rep-ur-set!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ViggeSWE (Dec 22, 2007)

My purple rado!

2012

































2010


----------



## clvpr2 (Apr 3, 2008)

*92 Corrado SLC*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Valtsu (Apr 15, 2008)

Throwing a challenge in hope of a photo. 

_*Photo Wanted* _Purple(ideally LC4V) Corrado with carbon bumbers/fenders _*Photo Wanted*_ 

Anyone?


----------



## SLC Simo (Jan 23, 2009)

*93 C*

















:beer:


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

Valtsu said:


> Throwing a challenge in hope of a photo.
> 
> _*Photo Wanted* _Purple(ideally LC4V) Corrado with carbon bumbers/fenders _*Photo Wanted*_
> 
> Anyone?


 
Build one.. YOU could win the challenge. 

How fun!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mccoysmac (Jan 1, 2005)

Bit of self whoring:


















Direction i'm going:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

What color are most of these?? I recognize IGV, but a lot of these look too purple to be BPE?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

Pics of my 94 










What it looked like with I got it. Current pics below 




















no bags on this car!!!! spax suspension!!!!


----------



## sedivakk (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## flipmode. (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Golfatron3 said:


>


Sorry for the ancient ancient repost... But I really must know... Does that picture come in desktop-background size???


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

jaweber said:


> Sorry for the ancient ancient repost... But I really must know... Does that picture come in desktop-background size???


Let me see if I can find you one. Here's a couple more recent ones of the same car:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Those'll be plenty sufficient!! Damn I love your car; and I'm a G60 guy... screwy: I know)
The day I get a VR is the day I get it in Ice Grey Violet!!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

jaweber said:


> Those'll be plenty sufficient!! Damn I love your car; and I'm a G60 guy... screwy: I know)
> The day I get a VR is the day I get it in Ice Grey Violet!!


Thanks man :beer:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

jaweber said:


> Those'll be plenty sufficient!! Damn I love your car; and I'm a G60 guy... screwy: I know)
> The day I get a VR is the day I get it in Ice Grey Violet!!


Well they're not sold in USA and 95 corrado didn't come in ice gray to my knowledge, so its impossible as of now since 95 rados are the only usa importable corrados because they have air bags. 
Just paint your car and vr swap it :thumbup:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Toffeerado said:


> Well they're not sold in USA and 95 corrado didn't come in ice gray to my knowledge, so its impossible as of now since 95 rados are the only usa importable corrados because they have air bags.
> Just paint your car and vr swap it :thumbup:


Thank you. I know this though, it was wishful thinking... I think I'd rather have a Toffee anyway. Always wanted one. How blasphemous would it be to paint a VR Toffee Grey in the distant future?? You're the guy to ask!  Did VW offer the Ice Grey in the UK? Maybe my family over there could pick one up for me to claim someday.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> Let me see if I can find you one. Here's a couple more recent ones of the same car:


^^ :heart:...........:thumbup:


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

H4R1S said:


>


Me likey.:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

Sat it on the ground for a bit, got to check her stance.

Figure I can bump this up with 3 of the other color posts on top


----------



## Jaketsui (Jun 16, 2014)

Bought it few days ago.
It needs work but that's the fun part right?


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaketsui said:


> Bought it few days ago.
> It needs work but that's the fun part right?


I'm very interested to see how you're going to ungay that car, good luck man!


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Ice grey violet counts as purple right? Lol


----------



## jbat08 (Aug 28, 2014)

H4R1S said:


>


 what rims are those!!???  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Those are some of the nicest looking rims I have seen on a Rado to date


----------



## phoenix94 (Sep 17, 2010)

jbat08 said:


> what rims are those!!???  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Those are some of the nicest looking rims I have seen on a Rado to date


Zender Turbo ph 1 16" without center caps


----------



## sedivakk (Jun 7, 2010)

Bring that thread back from dead


----------



## Turbo slc 2.9l/ (Jul 4, 2016)

Burgundy, but close enough 😉


----------



## GuntherVR6 (Mar 4, 2016)

My Corrado from 1995


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

yes! bring back the colour threads!

dark burgundy pearl

Untitled by GhstRidr, on Flickr


----------

